# Look what I made with Rosie's feathers :D



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Too bad it kinda looks like a dead bird lol I only layered the feathers so afterwords the feathers got shoved back in their bin. This is like less then 25% of all the feathers I have from her.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It looks so much like a dead bird lol. you could probably prank people if you are really mean XD

I love Rosie btw!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: Wow. 

On the other hand . . . cat toy . . .


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

please forgive me if im making assumptions. id like to know if those were feathers your bird lost with time of if you bird has already passed away. i cant remember the names of the ppl here who have pet birds very well.

its well made and looks like it came right off the bird.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I have been wondering weather or not I should be keeping Spikes. I have no Idea what to do with them though lol. I do like it even if it does look like a dead bird


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lvandert said:


> lol I have been wondering weather or not I should be keeping Spikes. I have no Idea what to do with them though lol. I do like it even if it does look like a dead bird


My friend who has 2 cockatiels keeps all the tail, primary feathers, and sometimes crest feathers. Their body feathers are so tiny it can be hard to save them lol. I keep Rosie's feathers in a small lafeber's bin and I plan to eventually sell some, make jewelry, and make a fan once I have a full set of her molted tail. I'm excited about the fan, I'll be able to compare how off colored her feathers are with her new pretty feathers 



nel3 said:


> please forgive me if im making assumptions. id like to know if those were feathers your bird lost with time of if you bird has already passed away. i cant remember the names of the ppl here who have pet birds very well.
> 
> its well made and looks like it came right off the bird.


They are all naturally molted feathers, Once when Rosie was going through a molt she lost 38 feathers in one day


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh yeah Spike as has some serious feather losses in one day. Heck in one good bout of scratching she lost 7.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> They are all naturally molted feathers, Once when Rosie was going through a molt she lost 38 feathers in one day


thank you for clarifying Copperarabian. it makes perfect sense. 38 feathers is a good amount of feathers to molt in such a short time. if i had a bird, id probably think of something similar.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

nel3 said:


> thank you for clarifying Copperarabian. it makes perfect sense. 38 feathers is a good amount of feathers to molt in such a short time. if i had a bird, id probably think of something similar.


It is, lol usually 5-10 is a more common number and when she's not molting it's a random stray feather on occasion.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Rosie's feathers are so beautiful. I love my collection.


----------

